# curl



## talsamon (Apr 1, 2015)

…exits with: (on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p8, Standard-Options)

```
/usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `add_error_table'
/usr/local/lib/libkrb5.so: undefined reference to `remove_error_table'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [curl] Error code 1
```
But compiles with: `GSSAPI_MIT=on` or `GSSAPI_NONE=on`.

I think it should compile with standard options without problems.


----------



## woodsb02 (Apr 5, 2015)

It compiles fine on my FreeBSD 10.1 amd64 installation. See the poudriere(8) testport logs here:
http://woodsb02.no-ip.org/poudriere...e=101amd64-default&build=2015-04-05_08h06m16s

Do you have an up to date ports tree? Anything strange in your make.conf(5) file?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 5, 2015)

No. It's alright. Seems it was my error. Now it works. Maybe a typo. Solved, thanks.


----------

